# Does your dog kiss you?



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay will "kiss" us if we ask her to, mainly because we always told her not to when she was smaller, but if she can manage to get to the baby, she LOVES to wipe her tongue across Dharma's face. When my mom is visiting, she will immediately go wipe Dharma's face off...does anyone else's dog kiss them or their kids?


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly likes to give kisses and it is so cute because she is so gentle when she gives kisses.
This topic just made me remember the cutest pictures I have of Molly when she was a puppy with my cousin. Her gentle little puppy kisses


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

every morning Brady jumps into bed with me and gives me baby kisses to wake me up.

He loves giving kisses only when his ball isn't in sight


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Sometimes Cookie will walk by, stop in front of me, lick my face, and walk on. I gues that she's reminind me that she







s me.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunner will, but usually only if I ask him to "gimme kisses." And even then, they're real little, almost shy kisses. It's like he's embarrassed at all the mushiness.









My Golden, on the other hand, is a master of the "kiss attack." He'll pin you down and lick your whole face until you manage to get up.


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

All three of ours are kissers; on command and at will. They tend to either kiss my fingers or my chin and neck. Children they'll kiss wherever they can reach









That pic of Molly and the baby is precious!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Riddick loves to give big wet kisses to my hubby, he just likes to wipe his nose on me. As for Rogue she is not into kisses really, just biting, lol, but she when she is excited to see us she gives us a thousand wet little kisses mixed in with a little teeth...it is all in good fun though.


----------



## tspiker03 (Sep 15, 2008)

Levi gives us Kisses. On very special occasions, Leyna will come down from on high and annoint us lowly humans with kisses. We feel humbled and blessed at times like these.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My dogs give the sweetest, most gentle kisses in the world. They melt my heart!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Yep, Sam is a smoocher too. She loves to give all of us kisses, and I mean ALL the time lol.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Katie loves to give kisses! Although she doens't like to give them on command, she likes to give them spontaneously and at her convience. She also loves to kiss everything: hands, faces, arms, and especially toes!







It can be quite funny to watch the reactions of our guests haha! Katie also loooves to give my 4 year old niece Rylee kisses on the face! Although Rylee gets upset because she thinks its gross.


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

Absolutely. Both of my dogs kiss on command or just when they feel like it.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Radar always goes for my ears! When he is in kissy mode I tell him "Gimme all of Haley's Kisses" and Haley (DD) gets mad that Radar is kissing me!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG Charlie is the king of french kissing!!!







He will kiss me and DH as he pleases. DH doesn't like it much, I just adore it









He will kiss for minutes at a time. But, needless to say I hug that guy and kiss him too on his forehead at least 281 times a day


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

LOVE the pic of Molly as a puppy kissing the baby!!!
My dogs are very different when it comes to kissing.. Cody will give me ONE kiss when I get home from work, he comes up, leans onto me and if I bend down, he will give me one kiss.. that is it!! He has never been a licker!
Brandie on the other hand.... LOL... she gives at least 1000 kisses every day, all the time, constantly.. she LOOOOOVVEEESS kissing. she will just lay next to me and lick my hand... very lovingly..


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Diesel is a big kisser and all I have to do is ask 'Gimme a kiss?' and he is all over me!

I have gone off getting kisses from my Golden as she burped in my face earlier after giving me a kiss!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi is a HUGE kisser. One barely needs to shower around here!









And he is equally generous with Cleo and Chama!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apollo loves giving kisses on his own free will. He hates doing it on command, but he will do it anyway. Zeus will gives kisses too, but only if you go up to him, or you are on the floor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Odin gives tiny and very slow and deliberate kisses. They are rare and are given like a gift. Not because he is not very loving of course. It's just his dignity for the most part. He is the senior dog here and very calm and composed.

Frigga and Baldur slurp repeatedly and often!


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

ohhhhhh wini man u are in for a car wash when she comes too lick you! whats really funny is she chews you while she licks like man she really licks ya!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Riggs will lick the skin off your face.

Thor will lick the odd time.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Isn't face licking a passive aggressive sort of behaviour? don't want to take the joy out of it but I was wondering what sort of motivation why dogs do this, I told my wife its because they are checking to see if you are dead yet so they can eat you. She didn't think that was very funny.


Anyway I'd liked a trainer behaviourist to give use the latest explaination on why dogs do this


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

The boys do fly by kisses. lol
D?H is usually laying on the couch reading a book or watching a tv and as the boys walk past they will quickly give him a kiss and walk off.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KCandMaceThe boys do fly by kisses. lol
> D?H is usually laying on the couch reading a book or watching a tv and as the boys walk past they will quickly give him a kiss and walk off.


That's so cute!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarIsn't face licking a passive aggressive sort of behaviour?


Honestly don't know but we like to think it's his way of saying "Thank you for rescuing me from that abusive home" 

He displays no other form of dominance or aggression towards us so I'd have to say it isn't.


----------



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

Blech. I love dogs but hate being licked on any part of me. Icky. Asha will lick my hands or legs if I get close, but she knows she is not supposed to.


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

I agree....ewwww...blech....yuck. It always kind of grossed me out, so licking especially in the face was a behavior that was stopped early on.

We can snuggle and be face to face, but no licking, please.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Fenna is a lab in Sheps clothes!! You couldn't beat her off with a stick if you wanted too!! Frodo wont kiss at all, but he'll nibble. Ilan will lick if I've gotten hurt at work. She'll sniff out my booboo why we have quiet time and proceed to clean it. I tried to get up once during her medical treatment and she rumbled at me, then firmly placed a paw on my arm. (and continued cleaning my cat scratch.)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm not big on slobber so I taught Morgan to lick me under the chin, she's a big kisser. When I was putting the kids to bed tonight, she jumped up on the boys bed and settled in to read a book. James kissed her ontop the head and I said, aww she loves you give her a better kiss. James told me in that indignant 5 y/o tone 'No, then she'll get me all WET with her dog drool'







This is from the child who used to let her lick his feet for hours.

Otto isn't into kisses without teeth. We've been working on him touching his nose to my face gently. Course teaching him to give kisses means Morgan has to give me thorough cleaning. Oh well, least she doesn't eat her own poop anymore.


----------

